# Need business license in NC?



## dmagic12000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello all,

I know we have quite a few members from NC here and I have a quick question I need a little help with. My question is if I live in a county that doesnt issue business license, don't live in any city limits, and already have a DBA registered and a state tax ID is there any other kind of license i need. I am selling shirts online and doing the printing in my garage. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

dmagic12000 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I know we have quite a few members from NC here and I have a quick question I need a little help with. My question is if I live in a county that doesnt issue business license, don't live in any city limits, and already have a DBA registered and a state tax ID is there any other kind of license i need. I am selling shirts online and doing the printing in my garage. Thanks for all your help.


As long as you are operating under the DBA you are covered as far a business name. You do however need to get a resale certificate that allows you to collect and pay the state sales tax due.

Many wholesalers require the resale certificate number before they will sell to you at wholesale pricing.


----------



## dmagic12000 (Dec 7, 2008)

tcrowder would that be the same as the sales and use tax id? if so I have that.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

dmagic12000 said:


> tcrowder would that be the same as the sales and use tax id? if so I have that.


Yes I think it should be. You can call the recorders office within your county courthouse and they can givre you any details you need.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

dmagic12000 said:


> don't live in any city limits, and already have a DBA registered and a state tax ID is there any other kind of license i need.


No, there is nothing else you need. You will need a business license if you physically sell inside city limits, like at a booth, flea market, store, event, etc.


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah u will need a resale tax ID and a business licens, as far as i can see.i got all mines in durham, good luk to u.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

tone1tees said:


> yeah u will need a resale tax ID and a business licens, as far as i can see.i got all mines in durham, good luk to u.


He already has a tax id and business licenses here are issued by local governments. North Carolina does not have a 'vendor's license' that covers the whole state. In Wake Co, where I live, this means you only need a business license if you sell within city limits. Neither the county nor state regulate clothing or printing companies. DBAs are filed with the NC Secretary of State. You need a separate license for each city, so if I were go to Raleigh's flea market I would need a Raleigh business license. If I sell in Cary I would need a Cary business license. If you want to be absolutely sure, contact your county government.


----------

